# Is Concurrent Muscle Gain and Fat Loss Possible?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:“How can I gain muscle and lose fat at the same time?” That’s right up there with “How do I get six pack abs” as one of the most frequently asked fitness questions of all time. The problem is, when you ask it, you get all kinds of conflicting answers – even from experts who [...]

*Read More...*


----------

